# Short protocol in GCRM



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm on a short protocol ICSI with GCRM, prostap injection this Friday, expected ec on 22nd May, travelling to Glasgow and staying there for the duration of both ec and transfer. Anyone from NI having treatment in similar timeframe?

J


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope but didn't want to read and run.


Good luck with your treatment, the ones in Glasgow are just brilliant


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for replying wee emma, good luck on your journey


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Judo77, I will also be going through the short protocol ICSI in GCRM, probably next month.  Like you, I am from NI.  Underwent ICSI in rfc this time last year - bfn unfortunately.  I have a relatively low amh and only managed 3 eggs last time, although 2 fertilised.  Hoping for a similar or better result this time - what has your experience of GCRM been so far - nervous trying a new clinic but have heard good reports about GCRM.  I only took af today so contacted the clinic and am waiting for one of the nurses to get back to me with our next steps - just want to get started now!!  Good luck with your cycle and I really hope it will be your time!!


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Leo,

Dealing with GCRM has been the best experience of all four treatments.  So far I have only spoken to them on the phone but they have all been lovely and very attentive.  I'm due to travel over next week, don't know when yet.  That is actually the only downside to be honest, I've been pencilled in for ec next Wednesday but I won't know for sure until Monday.  I've went ahead and booked the ferry and hotels and payed for flexible fares so that they can be changed or cancelled. But it wouldn't put me off going there.  I have heard nothing but good reports.  Thanks for the kind wishes Leo, I hope it's your time too, good luck


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have had 2 failed IVF cycles in the RFC, and have just had my Registration Appointment in Belfast yestersday for GCRM, we plan to do our cycle Mid August. I'm hoping that this will be third time lucky, heard nothing but excellent reports about them so I definately feel this is the way forward. They are actaully opening a GCRM branch in Belfast towards the end of this year, however I think at this stage I may still prefer to actually go over there!

If anyone is planning to go in August also, you can let me know or if anyone has any questions at all - please feel free to contact me

Joanne x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Joanne

Good luck for your treatment.
I heard that gcrm where opening over in Belfast, I think the Dr im seeing in Ballykelly that is the satellite up there is one of the co owners. If I was going again I definitely would go to gcrm as ive been to the rfc for 1, origin for 2..

Jillyhen


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jillyhen

Thanks for the good wishes, really hope it works this time for us, we had our Registration Appointment this week and our consultant did mention that it was opening Sep/Oct time, however I think I would still prefer to go over to Glasgow which has been running for years, rather than jumping into the new clinic, I know they are actually the same and maybe I'm just being silly!!! I dont think I would be comfortable going there just yet, we are going to treat Glasgow as a break away also, and hopefully be more relaxed this time around

Joanne


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Joanne,
I know what you mean jumping in somewhere new. I'm actually in Glasgow at the minute, I had my ec this morning at GCRM.
It was a great experience, as much as it can be! Everyone I dealt with was just lovely, I highly recommend it to anyone. Good luck x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Judo77

Oohh how exciting for you, I know I cant believe the excellent reviews and results they have, I know another lady who has just come back from there after several failed attempts here and she is now pregnant, I wish you so much luck, keep us posted  

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Judo77

Hope your ec went well and best of luck with the rest of the process - please let us know how you get on.  
It's good to hear positive feedback from someone who has used the clinic.  If there are any tips etc re travelling
over to Glasgow or anything else I would be keen to hear.  I really hope you get the news you want   

Joanne - we had been holding off registering with GCRM as I had originally been told that their clinic in Belfast
was opening in Spring 2013 but think there had been some delays with planning permission which pushed it
back to the end of the year.  We decided we didn't want to wait that long, as it's been 12 months since my
last cycle plus my AMH is on the low side, so time is not on our side!!
I had my registration appt a few months ago, treatment was confirmed (Flare protocol ICSI) and drugs are
being delivered next week, to start meds on 5th June.  Aiming to travel to GCRM end of June/early July if all
goes well.  I am very excited now that everything has been confirmed and I have my schedule - just want
to get started!! The trip over to Glasgow doesn't even bother me - hoping that it will be a good distraction!!
I will keep you posted, seeing as you will be going through a similar process a few months later - best of
luck to you - hope it's 3rd time lucky! 

xx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Leo76

Thanks for your message, good luck with your treatment too, soo exciting, I definately believe this time it will work for us!!  Its unbelievable how many people are actaully going over to this clinic, just shows how good it is.  Yes definately keep us posted on how you are getting on, I would love to hear all about it!

Joanne x


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Leo and Joanne,
Just back from et, honestly cannot recommend GCRM enough.  I started this process over 3 years ago, I've been to Origin once and RFC twice, I got the best crop of embryos at GCRM. I went in this morning and they told me that I had 4 perfect 8 cell embryos,they put 2 back in and are taking the other 2 and a less than perfect one to blastocyst they'll ring me on Wednesday to tell me if they are suitable for freezing. It's the best chance I've had yet. As for travelling over, we chose to go on the ferry rather than fly. You have your own car at your disposal, no limit on luggage, I brought all my home comforts dressing gown, slippers, my own pillows! We also stayed for the duration of treatment rather than go back and forward. I do recommend a satnav unless you're familiar with Glasgow, motorways are a bit confusing, so many lanes! We were sort of tied when we booked our hotel and ferry as we were here over holiday weekend and some hotels were booked up. We ended up in the Hilton which is lovely but they charge you extra for everything, wifi £15 per day and parking £12 per day to mention a few. If you are booking ferry and hotel opt for the flexible fares or you could lose your money. We only found out for sure the day before we travelled when our ec was, it was originally meant to be 2 days before, so we were able to change our flexible fares with no hassle and no extra cost. The last minute travel is the only downside with going to Glasgow but the rest makes up for it. They find out the outcome by bloodtest which neither Origin or RFC do, bloodtests are more accurate,  I find out Friday week so hopefully it wil be 4th time lucky for me. Good luck ladies I really hope that this is both your times too  

J x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Judo

I'm so happy that everything is working out better for you than it had done previously, enjoy every minute of it and take it easy, when are you due to come home? 
Yes the only thing I'm worrying about is the last minute travelling, I am the sort of person who likes to have these things done in plenty of time, but sure what can you do?, as you say, it has been a great experience for you, which I think is half the battle!!  
I really hope   you get your 4th time lucky, we will be thinking of you!!  
Joanne x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations Judo on your brilliant results - I'm sure you were over the moon! Lets hope those 2 little embryos are getting cosy - good luck for Friday week. I wasn't aware that GCRM did a blood test, so that's good to hear! Yes we are also planning on taking the car over on the ferry - can I ask how far in advance you booked the ferry?? We will also be bringing a satnav - thanks for the tip!! When are you planning on coming home again? 
Make sure you get plenty of rest and take it easy!! As this is my first time on the short protocol, can I also ask if you were on norethisterone tablets and if so, did you have any side effects? I was lucky enough to have no side effects first time around so hoping this time is similar..... 

Joanne, I am also feeling very positive about this cycle.....I think choosing a clinic you are happy with is half the battle and once we decided on GCRM I felt like I could get excited again!! I really hope there will be some positive outcomes on here in the weeks to come - positive vibes everyone!!!! 

Leo xxx


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Hi girls,
Tonight is my last night, we will be coming home tomorrow.  We did think about coming home today after et but my hubby thought some rest for me was a better idea. So he hit the gym and the pool while I lay watching tv, I could used to this lol   we made sure we booked a hotel with a pool so that he could do something while I rested, he has certainly taken advantage of it. We booked the ferry as soon as they gave us an idea of when ec was, which was when I rang with the date of my af after norethisterone but we only did it so soon because we thought it would fall on bank holiday weekend,  which it did. I did have side effects with norethisterone,  headaches, sore boobs, aches and pain and was a bit emotional basically af symptoms or the norm if you listen to my hubby  
I am absolutely delighted with my results, as I said before it's the best one yet. It's all down to mother nature now. I know I would never go back to RFC now. Good luck at GCRM girls, keep me posted.
J x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Judo77 - I wish you so much luck with this cycle, I have a feeling it will work for you this time, please do keep us posted  
Thanks for all the little tips, it helps to know all these things when we come to doing it, I was previously on the long protocol with the RFC for the    last two times, so Im not really sure what to expect this time...

Leo - Good luck with your upcoming cycle, so much great results, its hard not to get excited!!!!, I have a feeling if I went back to the RFC for this one, it wouldnt work for us, so now I really feel like this is it, we will all be mummys early next year!!!!    

Keep us all posted girlies
Joanne x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hey girls
I've had my drugs delivered today. Just one drawback with that - due to the fact that the drugs are being sent from Alcura, who are based in England, and delivered by a courier over here on their behalf my delivery time was from 7.30 - 4pm today. Unfortunately they couldn't give a more specific time which meant that someone had to be at home all day - of course the delivery came at 15.59pm ( I kid you not!) But they are here which is the main thing and I start taking the norethisterone on Wednesday, so it's all becoming a bit more real now!!! 

Judo I hope you are doing well on your 2ww and will have some good news to share in 7 days time!!! 

Joanne - I know what you mean about using RFC. It was never an option for us, just knew that I wouldn't feel comfortable with that clinic! Lets hope GCRM is a good choice but from the comments of other ladies, it definitely seems to be good!!! 

xx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Leo, wishing you all the very best of luck with your cycle.....xx


----------



## Irish hope (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ladies - I'm just starting the gcrm process - have consultation appointment in a week - seems like its all positive feedback for them so fingers crossed.

I hope you all get what your wishing for  . Hopefully this will be our year - it would be great to hear any hints and tips you all have for attending gcrm! So far from this thread I'm thinking car on ferry, sat nav & flexible fares (even though they r nearly double the regular fares!!!) looking forward to hearing from you all!  

Irish hope!!! Hoping for a miracle!!!!!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Irish hope

I to am going to GCRM, we are hoping mid August (well thats just what we have in our heads), I had my first consultation in Medical Associates on 20th May, and you are required to have a Rubella Blood Test done, which I have never had done, so got this done with my GP on Thursday, this will take approx 1 week to come back, and then our consultation can forward all the details to GCRM for full registration.

When are you hoping to have your treatment?

We too will be going on the ferry, staying over for the full week and possibly getting a lend of someones sat nav - very exciting times ahead!!

Joanne x


----------



## Irish hope (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Joanne - I have no idea when we will b starting!! ideally we were hoping for mid-August also but at that time we were thinking of staying with rfc - so hav lil bit more saving to do than anticipated so might b pushed back a month r two - although it's worth it as I feel so much more confident with gcrm than rfc & haven't even had first appointment yet lol!! 
I was hoping I'd have all blood tests done through rfc & my consultant for gcrm is the same as one I went thru rfc so wz thinking he would have all results - ah well will c wot happens Monday & ill let ya know! 
Best of luck with your journey - keep in touch & if you go before me I'd be interested in any hints about where to stay etc!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Irish hope

We had two failed cycles with the RFC and were also thinking of going back, but to be honest they would not change anything at all so we really feel GCRM is the best place to go, so many people are going there and have nothing but good things to say about their experiences there.....
I will definitely let you know how I get on and let me know how oh get on Monday, is this your registration visit?? Make sure you have all your forms filled in and you should have the rubella blood test done which I didn't have at the time but it wasn't a problem

Anyway talk soon and good luck..... 

Joanne x


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

hi ladies, 
I'm not from NI, but I have to travel about 4 hours to GCRM from the north of Scotland so I have stayed over for EC/ET each time - if you're looking for somewhere inexpensive, I usually go for the Travelodge at Braehead and book the flexible rate so you can cancel the days you dont end up needing. Its only about a five min drive so quite easy - with satnav lol! I think others have used the Campanile as well.

I have nothing but good to say of GCRM - you can see from my sig that we've had a rocky ride, but hopefully having another go next month - good luck to you all, if you've any questions feel free to ask : )

S x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Irishhope - another GCRM hopeful, good stuff!! Sounds like you and Joanne might be cycling around the same time?  Best of luck, I really hope it all works out - for all of us    

I am 6 days into short protocol and thankfully have been feeling fine.  Continue the tablets until Friday, then have a break until next Wednesday when I get the prostap injection.
I hope it continues to go smoothly.  Trying not to think about it too much at the minute and just go with the flow.  Most days I am feeling quite positive but have had the odd wee blip when I worry about what the outcome will be - but I'm sure I am not the first person to feel like this!

Hi Stelpo, thanks for the info, very useful indeed!! We are hoping to travel to GCRM first week of July and stay for a week - that's if all goes to plan of course.  Good luck with your next cycle too xxx

L x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks stelpo, good to have all this info.....good luck with your next cycle

Leo, oh I wish you so much luck, this website is just fab for all this info and all you ladies are fab too...xxx

Joanne x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I had my registation appointment in Belfast for GCRM on 20th May, at this time I didnt actually have the blood test for Rubella Immunity done, consultant said that was fine and that he would hold off on the registration until he had these results, so the following day I contacted my GP to make an appointment which I could not get until last Thursday which was 6th June, I phoned yesterday and today and they told me the results are still not back yet, they are holding this whole thing up on me and it is pi**ing me off   - does anyone know how long these tests usually take??

I am cracking up!!

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Joanne - sorry cant remember how long it takes for results but hope you get word back soon, so as things aren't delayed any further - I'm sure you are impatient to get started!! 

L x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Leo, thanks for your reply, phoned my doctors again this morning and still not back  

How are you getting on, hope things are going well for you

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Joanne

Get your doctors to the labs and check. I know from waiting on my hep b we got them to ring and the lab gad forgotten to run the test. The 2nd one done and gad chase again for results as they got lost in post. Nightmare.

We stayed in the campanile which was only round the corner fron gcrm. If driving from ferry head towards Irvine and the a137 (I think) it goes the back way along the m8 which means you miss out the madness of the motorways

Gxx


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Gillipepper - hope things are going well? Have you been feeling ok since transfer? I'm sure you are glad to be back home again - good luck for the days ahead!!

Can I just ask a quick question while I am here - I had my last norethisterone tablet on Friday evening and due to go for prostap on Wednesday - however no sign of af as yet.........how long does it normally take to arrive after stopping the tablets? For once in my life I will actually be glad to see it coming!!!! 

Joanne -  keeping well thanks! Just want af to arrive ASAP to put my mind at rest!!! Hope you get those test results soon!!!

L xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Leo

I started to spot on the sat and then full on Sunday. Feeling ok, just analysing everything. 

gx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Leo and Gillipepper, yes I think I will phone again tomoro and if still not back, I will tell them to get this checked out, they know exactly how important this is!!,

Gillipepper, good luck, when do u test??

Leo, best of luck with your treatment

Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi jo

We don't actually test, gcrm do a blood test. I have an appt at9am on the 25/6/13....



Gxx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Gillipepper, oh fingers and toes crossed for you, it's that waiting bit that bloody kills me!!! Do they tell u the result straight away or do u have to wait??
Have you taken this whole time of work, I took about 3 weeks off the last time and didn't leave the couch, I think this time I will still take the whole time off but do a blit of light walking to keep the blood flowing 
Joanne x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi jo

Yes taking the whole time off. Dr ringing this morning re hopefully getting a line.  A bit nervous as have never asked for one o not too sure how it will go.  We have to wait for the result, I think they ring later on in the day. They said we coukd do a hpt but will probably wait as not want to be disappointed twice. 

Gxx


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Gillipepper
Good luck for the blood test, I'm sure you will be in nerves waiting for the phone call. I dont know if I could resist doing a hpt but probably a good idea not to and just wait for the 'official' result!!!
Have you just take off the 2ww as sick from work? I was going to do the same but things getting very stressful
in my job at the minute so considering going off sooner but can't really make that decision until I've had my first scan with Dr Roberts to make sure things are progressing as they should!! I was at my doctor last week for an unrelated matter and happened to mention taking time off because of the treatment. She was very understanding and said it was important to do whatever I felt was right, especially if work causing me stress - as things already stressful enough going through this!! She was going to give me a line there and then, for as long as I needed - hopefully your doctor will be as understanding! Like you, I have never had a sick line - I pretty much worked through my last cycle but feel that I want to do things a bit differently this time! 
Off to get my prostap injection this afternoon (af came yesterday yay!!) and then gonal f injections start Friday - feels like I am actually 'doing' something now!!! 
L xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Leo

Yes, doctor gave me a line for the 2weeks. She probably thinks I'm an emotional wreck as I started crying 30 secs into conversation. Now feeling a lot more relaxed. Glad af came. 

Gx


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hey again
I know, your emotions are all over the place! I've had a few moments like that too recently - must be all the hormones!! Glad you got the sick line - just relax and put your feet up for the next while. Hope the wee embies are getting cosy, good luck again xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck ladies!

Whilst I don't have experience of any other clinic, I will never regret going to GCRM at the end of last year...am now 31 weeks pregnant from my first cycle, with 10 fantastic embryos frozen.  I found the care to be fantastic.  My only problem was developing OHSS afterwards, but that wasn't the clinic's fault and was a small price to pay!


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Irish flower thanks for the inspirational story - congrats on your bfp! Looks like you had some amazing results - 10 frozen embryos as well? That definitely was a successful cycle - what's your secret?!! Good to hear good things about GCRM and really hope they work their magic on us to! 

L x


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

Did not know there was a Grcm thread in the Ireland forum. ....I've been on the gcrm thread in the Scotland section and spotted Joanne2001 there so followed you here Joanne!

I am in NI and went to Grcm in April for first ever IVF. Chemical preg but was happy with the care at GCRM.
We might go for final ivf in August/sept. I'm turning 43 next week so don't have time/age on my side but Marco said was odds were 15% chance of success tops. ...so not great odds. He said to think of it as 85% chance it won't work before deciding to go again.


Good luck with your otd gillcrest...the last week of the 2ww is terrible.

Anyone know any more info on the new Grcm clinic in belfast. I doubt they will be doing ec and et there starting in the autumn if they are only building it now ? I'm sure they'd need lots of certification/quality audits before they'd get the go ahead to do embryo culturing there staring in September. 
I defiantly would not like to be one of the first patients having ec and fertilisation there...althought it'd be great not to have to travel to glasgow. The trip to glasgow, flights and accomodation, food etc cost us about £1000 last time.
We flew...we got told at 6pm on wed to be in gcrm for 7am Friday morning so very last minute !!Think we might have had a bit  more notice except we missed one blood test due to Easter and I responded quite quickly and only needed 8 days of stimms so was got a surprise that wed evening that we had to go 3-4 says earlier than expected. Just have a bag packed and be ready to go as soon as they tell you....
We stayed in a premier inn in the centre and just booked 3 night first and then extended our stay one night at a time. Taxi to Grcm was about £10 and did n't take long.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Pippi

Good to hear from you, yeah we are excited about going, we too will be going August/September!!

We were told by our consultant in Medical Associates at the time of our registration, that they should be up and running by the time we went, I did mention that I didn't want to be the first going for the same reasons you mention, I asked him was there any Glasgow Staff coming over and he said no, so I hope it's not the staff from thr RFC, I know it costs extra to travel over but right now I would prefer to do that!!

We plan to take the boat over and rent an apartment for the week, so we can cook our own food instead of eating out the whole time, we know of another couple that done it this way.

Keep in touch with me and let me know how you get on

Joanne x


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

You're welcome Leo   ha don't know what my secret to success is, embryologist told me I got the award for embryos of the month  

That's what we did too Joanne, ferry over and just rented an apartment. Meant I could have a home from home if you know what I mean...didn't have to worry about noise from other hotel guests or staff wanting in to clean, plus could cook our own meals. We stayed in Edinburgh not Glasgow though, just cos we used to live there and it really does feel like a second home to us! Only an hour's drive to the clinic so not too bad.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks IrishFlower - good luck and hope all goes well for you  

So eventually after alot of phone calls to my GP, I finally got my Rubella Immunity Results which I forwarded to my consultant at Medical Associates last Wednesday, he was sending to GCRM on Thursday, he said they should be in touch with me shortly - does anyone know how long they usually take to contact you to, and how do they contact you, do they phone or write?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Joanne, you should hear back from GCRM within a few days of them receiving the paperwork from medical associates. No harm in ringing GCRM just to confirm they did receive the paperwork and remind them you are keen for a response! You should then get a call from the nurse who oversees the satellite service who should tell you what protocol you will be on and  talk you through things!

Hope that helps and that you hear something soon!
Leo x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awh thanks Leo, I never thought of ringing them, will do

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Joanne. I had my consultation at med associated on a Monday, I heard from Grcm a week later on the Tuesday. Just know when you will be expecting your next af as you can kinda agree potential downreg dates etc on that phone call. 
It took another week before i got the paper work stating my amh etc although they told my amh over the phone when I asked.

Don't really know how they can say on their web site (but suppose they can state what they like on their website) that they will have the same succes rates as glasgow if they are go to do the whole ec and et there. In theory if they follow the same protocols you'd expect that but Id not be confident of acheiving that early on in a new clinic. 

Was thinking of second time around to book an apartment but first time around we did nt know how long we'd need it for. We treated it a bit like a holidays and tried to pick nice restaurants but did spend a lot of time sitting around in the hotel.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Pippi, good advise, yes I need to sort all my questions and info and keep it with me at all times ready for the phone call

I feel the same as you, I need to go to a clinic that has been established for a while!!

We will be booking an apartment also this time, although I do like your idea of going out to nice restaurants instead of bloody cooking the whole time  

Joanne x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Reading up on ur comments about gcrm I think this is defo the place for my next cycle 
Lookin like this time next year tho by the time I save ££££££ but Belfast clinic should be up an goin by then hopefully with the same success stories as Glasgow!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

hi girlies

So I received a phonecall from GCRM last Tuesday to say they have received all my paperwork from Medical Associates, the nurse said she would be ringing towards the end of the week, I have been keeping my phone with me at all times and still no phonecall as yet, I hate this waiting!!!

I think I'll just send them a little email to check all is okay!

_*Rant over*_

Joanne


----------

